
Amazon, Berkshire, and JPM appoint Atul Gawande as CEO of new Healthcare Co - kjw
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20180620005747/en/Amazon-Berkshire-Hathaway-JPMorgan-Chase-appoint-Dr.
======
aaavl2821
This is the kind of healthcare CEO most health tech startups should have --
someone who lives and breathes the system, intimately knows it's flaws but
still has the vision and desire to change it. That is the rare and valuable
skill in healthcare -- even more rare than engineering or operations skill

Rushika Fernandopulle, the healthcare CEO I most admire, fits this profile

------
kjw
The new company will be based in Boston. I wonder if this is a harbinger of
Amazon’s HQ2 opening in Boston as well.

~~~
aaavl2821
Maybe, but that's where Atul is and Boston is an epicenter of healthcare
innovation

